

Show HN: A simpler way to lose weight - sonier
http://www.noom.com/ios?src=hn

======
sebkomianos
I was going to develop that app for myself at some point.

Is it going to provide charts and schedules too maybe?

Send me an email if you are up for some discussion anyway, I have some ideas
that you may find interesting..

